# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  ABD, AB ve İsrail Eşref Bitlisi ve Muhsin Yazıcıoğlunu Öldürdü

## anau2



----------

